# Whos doing cut n sew



## freebird1963

So the all over isn't working out so far so anyone got someone they can recommend for cut n sew jerseys ?


----------



## JYA

Guilty as charged


----------



## freebird1963

No thanks. Have bad taste and hole in my wallet.


----------



## Fulldye1

WE offer full dye sublimation cut and sew in TEXAS services at whole sale


----------



## Martony

We offer cut and sew in Aurora, Colorado services at whole sale
[email protected]
720 621 7207 text


----------



## mb33139

How much does cut & sew average per unit in small quantities (~12)? Assuming of course that artwork is prep'd and ready to go?


----------



## ZO6 KLR

mb33139 said:


> How much does cut & sew average per unit in small quantities (~12)? Assuming of course that artwork is prep'd and ready to go?


It's going to vary in price from supplier to supplier. 

Shop's overhead and expenses usually dictates pricing along with quality. Some people's quality is average to poor and may have great pricing. Others may be on the high side but have a better print quality/sewing process.

The quantity of panels or faces of material that have to be sewn along with the type of material itself will also differ from different styles of garments. For us, a five panel basic t-shirt is less expensive than a 8 piece hoodie or a 10 piece 2 button polo (including buttons).

Probably not much help.


----------



## mb33139

ZO6 KLR said:


> It's going to vary in price from supplier to supplier.
> 
> Shop's overhead and expenses usually dictates pricing along with quality. Some people's quality is average to poor and may have great pricing. Others may be on the high side but have a better print quality/sewing process.
> 
> The quantity of panels or faces of material that have to be sewn along with the type of material itself will also differ from different styles of garments. For us, a five panel basic t-shirt is less expensive than a 8 piece hoodie or a 10 piece 2 button polo (including buttons).
> 
> Probably not much help.


Lol, no.. But then I understand my question was rather broad. I'm just trying to get a feel for general cost of 100% poly t-shirts like an A4 or Vapor.

Thanks!


----------



## Fulldye1

I understood your question clearly. For about 12 shirts your looking at $28.50 at wholesale.


----------



## freebird1963

Fulldye1 said:


> I understood your question clearly. For about 12 shirts your looking at $28.50 at wholesale.


Please explain why for a cut n sew there has to be a minimum ? Not like there are screens to be made. 
Either you already pre-cut the panels or got to cut it out so whats the deal with different price for 1 or 12 ? Mammasan probably has it down to a quick zip zip and done cutting it out and sewing.


----------



## Fulldye1

This is very simple. Set up cost. It is not as easy as you make it sound at all. To make 1 shirt requires many machines and stations. This is not heat press set ups. 1 is possible if you are willing to pay big price. Like anything else in our market quantity is everything.


----------



## TWELVEANDTWO

What's your website 

Sent from my HTC One using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## skdave

TWELVEANDTWO said:


> What's your website
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using T-Shirt Forums


Who's web site?


----------



## freebird1963

Fulldye1 said:


> This is very simple. Set up cost. It is not as easy as you make it sound at all. To make 1 shirt requires many machines and stations. This is not heat press set ups. 1 is possible if you are willing to pay big price. Like anything else in our market quantity is everything.


Please clarify it for me. Really because its one reason I pushed teams to do either logos on pre-made shirts and started looking at all overs. I just don't think the process calls for high cost low quantities. 
I have read on here were many cut n sew guys have the panels sitting in containers waiting to be pressed. 
I see it as :
Get artwork from customer.( If your designing yea there's a extra charge for that.)
Layout artwork in template.
Print template on paper.
Cut out template or press as printed.
Pull panels from container or cut panel templates out of fabric.
Press.
Box
Ship.
Move on.
Like in the video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxkjKB1gfvQ


----------



## softballover

the best way to handle singles is to buy all of the equipment and do them yourself. I offer singles to my customers but not at wholesale. Why should a cut and sew shop invest thousands of dollars just to offer it to people with no real investment for the best cost?

below are the answers to your statement:
Get artwork from customer.( If your designing yea there's a extra charge for that.)
Layout artwork in template.--art room time to make sure everything works and flows correctly. My time isn't free and anything we print for someone has a setup cost.Setting up individual orders is much more time consuming

Print template on paper.- we print rolls of 300 ft at a time to stop production and cut single shirt adds time... time=money

Cut out template or press as printed.

Pull panels from container or cut panel templates out of fabric. - which fabric? we offer 6 different kinds and not all of them are precut
Press.

Sewing-you missed sewing, if you make individual shirts you will have to change thread colors, machine ect you can no longer sew as a production line wich in return takes extra time/money
Box-individual boxing and shipping costs WAY more than sets. + my time to do so.
Ship. see above
Move on.


----------



## Fulldye1

I did say one can be done. If you think about the time that goes into art work does it really make sense. Not to mention that shipping will now play a factor in 1 piece. If you have a large roll press that takes about 30 min to heat up including sublimation machines, not to mention that this is not a 1 person job for me. Artist, machine techs, sewing specialist, all overhead cost will all play a factor. In this business there are a ton of competitive businesses that make the prices very competitive making every penny count when it comes to commission. As per the video you showed I agree the concept looks small but do you realize that it took about 2.5hrs to make that one shirt.......This is a skilled trade and minimum wages have gone way high making these skilled workers demanding more. I say this, why make 1 shirt in the amount of time that it ta make 10 takes me. Chain working is the only way to push product out. You can't have a chain if you are getting orders of 1 or two. Its just a different level of work. This is not a corner shop that is content to make $4 profit on a shirt when they have hundreds of thousands of dollars in machines and overhead to justify. The video shows the process but I bet even they have an MOQ. I left a ton of information out I just tried to put it in layman terms and to the point.


----------



## ZO6 KLR

We do quite a bit of contract/wholesale work (large quantities) along with retail and I'll ask you this: Why would I stop my retail workflow to do wholesale printing of just two or three? There are too many people standing in line waiting to pay retail (= more $) vs working with wholesale accounts.

Now when another company sends people my way, I usually give them a commission or credit towards a purchase. It's just easier that way. That way there is direct communication between myself and my client and that lessens confusion and miscommunication.

We have a retail store that is open to the public and we offer one off's cut and sews. My price is between 95-110.00 per 5 panel shirt. If the customer doesn't want it, I'll do a pre-sewn for half the cost of a cut/sew. If they still think it's too much, they are in the wrong shop to complain as the flea market or the mall is down the road. I know 100 bucks sounds like a lot but considering my skill / knowledge as a designer for 25 years, creative design, shop expenses (rent, lights, insurance) equipment costs (printers, ink, press) materials cost and finally the cost of our seamstress. I am here to get paid and not give it away. Plain and simple.


----------



## JIMMY34

Fulldye1 said:


> I understood your question clearly. For about 12 shirts your looking at $28.50 at wholesale.


ouch, is that your wholesale cost to a contractor for 12-15 full dye, cut and sew crew neck with provided art???

Seems high to me for wholesale...


----------



## ZO6 KLR

JIMMY34 said:


> ouch, is that your wholesale cost to a contractor for 12-15 full dye, cut and sew crew neck with provided art???
> 
> Seems high to me for wholesale...


Jimmy, I'm curious to know as to what you think a wholesale price should be for a minimum quantity of twelve cut and sew shirts? I assume that you know the process, correct?


----------



## JIMMY34

ZO6 KLR said:


> Jimmy, I'm curious to know as to what you think a wholesale price should be for a minimum quantity of twelve cut and sew shirts? I assume that you know the process, correct?


Been in the full sub business for over 5 years, in house and outsource...my US companies are around $22-$25 and that's with me giving them one front/back and them doing the scaling for sizes etc...I do a huge amount of business for sports, close to 250+ teams this year, and normal order is 12-15 pieces but on a constant basis...

I do sometimes use overseas and that's way lower as you know but I'm starting to lean more towards all US made stuff now...pants, hoodies, shorts, full button etc...the extra it costs me for US product is getting more worth it as I continue on...

$28.50 is high for me but if I found someone very reliable with lead times and quantity I'd pay up to $25, again, this is coming from me and not a person who wll only order 10+ pieces once in a while...


----------



## ZO6 KLR

Jimmy, gotcha. With cost and margins in place, I can see how that is an issue. Can't go wrong with U.S.A. vs overseas, though. May pay more, but the quality should be there and the communication / lead-time is better.

I had a customer not too long ago bring me a fishing jersey from a highly recognized company to compare fit, color, symmetry with ours and there was no comparison. Not to say ours is the best but comparing apples, huge difference. I was shocked to find out that this company outsources foreignly.


----------



## JIMMY34

ZO6 KLR said:


> Jimmy, gotcha. With cost and margins in place, I can see how that is an issue. Can't go wrong with U.S.A. vs overseas, though. May pay more, but the quality should be there and the communication / lead-time is better.
> 
> I had a customer not too long ago bring me a fishing jersey from a highly recognized company to compare fit, color, symmetry with ours and there was no comparison. Not to say ours is the best but comparing apples, huge difference. I was shocked to find out that this company outsources foreignly.


I will say I'm somewhat satisfied with the overseas stuff but there's always an issue with size, missing items, colors, other little stuff and they are usually great with replacing items that were misprinted etc BUT, with the USA guys you really do get better service, quality (in most cases) and the art department in US is so much better because they understand the sports world in general and have a good eye for what's actually out there...

I'm still small time so the margins with overseas stuff fits better but I'm starting to think US product vs overseas product will be something I'll explain to the customer and give them a choice with pricing and explain the differences and let them weigh their options...

I'd rather charge $5 more for US stuff and use my salesmanship and reputation to explain the reasons US product is superior...

That being said, if there's any US companies looking to send me a sample or 2 and give me $23-$24 full sub crew necks (raglans here and there) and some other stuff like pants, shorts etc I'm ALL ears...


----------



## Fulldye1

Jimmy I actually already made you a sample that you liked very much but then it was obvious you found another supplier. Cost can be arranged with the amount you order. I actually also made you a set set of pants since then I have perfected size and quality to be nothing less then a perfect fit all the time. Put a number on quality and consistency.


----------



## ekozy39

High? How does 12_15 pcs qualify for better pricing? That's already a deal. Free set up wanted too.


----------



## JIMMY34

Fulldye1 said:


> Jimmy I actually already made you a sample that you liked very much but then it was obvious you found another supplier. Cost can be arranged with the amount you order. I actually also made you a set set of pants since then I have perfected size and quality to be nothing less then a perfect fit all the time. Put a number on quality and consistency.


PM sent, I did get samples from you and was very happy, new computer and cell so lost your info...

This is your usa guy right here, indredible work...


----------



## kaygee

Fulldye1, do you have a website so I could see some samples. I'm looking at outsourcing full dye jerseys for a few sports teams here. Thanks!


----------



## softballover

fulldye, are you making your stuff in house? If so can we see pictures of you and your equipment together?


----------



## 151

All these printers on this thread and not one website link to their business !?!


----------



## Rossglass

i can print, but do not sew. maybe you can piece it together with a local sewing company, we can print cheap.


----------

